# PS3: wichtige kurze Frage =&gt; Bild HDMI und Ton per Scart-Kabel möglich?



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2009)

*PS3: wichtige kurze Frage => Bild HDMI und Ton per Scart-Kabel möglich?*

Mein Bruder hat ne PS3 und dazu nen LCD von LG, dessen Lautsprecher sehr schlecht sind. An sich wollte er PC-Boxen an den LCD anschließen. Der audio-out des LCD aber wiederum ist extrem leise, im Grunde unbrauchbar.

 Er wollte daher PC-Boxen direkt an die PS3 anschließen.

 Frage: geht es problemlos, dass man das Bild der PS3 per HDMI an den LCD sendet, den Ton aber an dem mitgelieferten Kabel mit den drei Steckern, das man auf den Scartadapter stecken kann, abgreifen kann? Rot+Weiß wären ja für Ton, ich weiß nur leider nicht, ob die vlt. "stumm" sind, wenn man HDMI für das Bild verwendet ^^

 Bitte rasch, er wollte gleich noch los, um den nötigen Adapter zu holen


----------



## omasmumu (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PS3: wichtige kurze Frage => Bild HDMI und Ton per Scart-Kabel möglich?*

ja ist möglich
 ich mach es selber auch so


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PS3: wichtige kurze Frage => Bild HDMI und Ton per Scart-Kabel möglich?*

danke 


 muss man beim ton dann auch was umstellen, oder kommt der einfach gleichzeitig da mit raus? 

 und wo hast du nen passenden adapter gefunden? 2x chinch buchse auf 3,5mm buchse ist nicht grad was übliches ^^


----------



## omasmumu (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PS3: wichtige kurze Frage => Bild HDMI und Ton per Scart-Kabel möglich?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> muss man beim ton dann auch was umstellen, oder kommt der einfach gleichzeitig da mit raus?
> ...


   einfach in den sound optionen den ausgang wählen den du willst ,also den chinch und in den video optionen hdmi anwählen.

 Und adapter hab i keinen


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PS3: wichtige kurze Frage => Bild HDMI und Ton per Scart-Kabel möglich?*

wie hast du die boxen dann angschlossen? oder hast du die PS3 an ner hifianlage? 


 naja, egal, mein bruder is schon unterwegs - danke


----------



## omasmumu (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PS3: wichtige kurze Frage => Bild HDMI und Ton per Scart-Kabel möglich?*

jop habs an ner hifi anlage

 viel spaß mit der ps3


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PS3: wichtige kurze Frage => Bild HDMI und Ton per Scart-Kabel möglich?*

den spaß wird nur mein bruder haben   wohn in frankfurt, ich in köln.


----------

